# Blue Max Mustang



## bob bauman (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I Like It!!!

Is this the old AMT kit or the newer Polar Lights kit?

Max Bryant


----------



## bob bauman (Jun 26, 2003)

thanks it the Revell kit .


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Great Mustang funnycar.
I remember watching the 1:1 race, years ago.
That Mach 1 bodystyle looks really nice as a F/C.

I like this one.


----------

